# Diving Friday 10/26



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

We need one or two more divers for Friday aboard the holy Spear-It.

An even split of expenses is expected. 

The plan is to meet at Daybreak Marina around 7:00.

If you're interested, let me know ASAP.

Felix 292-4572


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Bump to keep it on the recent posts list.


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Would love to chip in but I got to work. Good luck to yea but from what I'v seen in ya'll post you don't need very much of that. Have fun and happy hunting. Ty.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the good wishes!

We're hoping to get some bugs tomorrow... that will be a first for me. I'm pretty excited about it!

The trip was supposed to happen today, but we canx'd due to the forecasted seas. Two guys had to back out because of the reschedule. 

Luckily, my boss is very understanding when I start saying "I don't think I'm feeling well tomorrow." As long as I don't do it too often, I don't catch any flack over it.


----------

